
Show HN: Juicy Tag – Connect all your social media profiles with one link - pnwhyc
http://www.juicytag.com
======
exolymph
Not clear from the landing page what this actually does. Enable people to
follow me all at once? Provide aggregated analytics?

~~~
pnwhyc
It's basically a flexible landing page that you can link to in your bio on
social media. When you click on the link, you get three options which all deep
link to your respective profiles. Thanks for the feedback! I'll make it more
understandable ASAP.

